# So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

A movie. 3 dogs find their spots on the floor by the heater. All is quiet.










Soon, it is apparent somebody is not happy with their sleeping situation.










Can I come up??










Please??










OK, ready or not, here I come!!










After some twisting and turning, this is how we end up, Hannah with all fours up, and me about to land on the floor.










And of course, what good are fingers, if they are not scatching a GSD tummy?










Can you say, wrapped around a paw??










Zzzoooning out...........










Enjoy!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

omg how sweet is that
loves daddy!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Your dogs are SO abused, Richard! (NOT!!!!)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*








What a spoiled girl!!!! Love it!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Oh that is too funny! Could she want for anything else??


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

That reminds me of last night, two GSDs sprawled out on the bed, two humans taking what little room they left over LOL


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Awe so cute and sweet, I wish my girl would snuggle with me! All she is interested in is biting, biting and more biting! Ha!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

how cute; i know the feeling, when i climb into bed everyone jockeys for the prime positions and then i have to fight for a spot, lol


----------



## bjoy02 (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Too funny, Richard!







Looks like somebody knows how to "work the system!" (She's a sweetheart.)


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

It's really bad if either DH or myself has to get up during the night, because then we lose our "primo" spots LOL

One minute sleeping dog, 10 seconds later sleeping dog in YOUR spot


----------



## tony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Richard, great post! 

I'm really intrigued by the "RV somewhere in Alaska" part of your profile. Do you have a post anywhere that let's us in on the lifestyle?


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

This is great! Probably a good idea for April post pics!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

And we would like to know WHO is taking these pics.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Awwww....very cute. Which movie did you watch?
I relish my snuggle time with the furkids...especially in the early morning when the dog and I spoon in bed.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Thanks! Tony, I live in Fairbanks, at my work in a motorhome. I have posts everywhere about my life, you do have to look for them, though. AnnaRiley, if you look in one of the photos, you will see the remote shutter for the Nikon, I set it up on a tripod, and and I shot several times while LittleOne was getting herself comfortable. Sleach, was watching my favorite horror, The Shining.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Awww what an adorable picture. How could you not move over after seeing such a sweet face!?


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

How typical...snuggle...belly rubs...happy puppy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

You're lucky she let you stay there LOL LOL Looks like we know who runs the show !!! Seriously, those are really cute! She's a love!

Lee


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

How could you deny that face?! Jerzey gives us that same face when she wants to get up on the bed. It's like, if you don't tell her no she's just gonna take it upon herself to jump on up! Haha. 

She's beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Richard she's too adorable for words.









Maybe we are reading her wrong, could it be the Shining freaked her out and she needed you to protect her from Jack! 










Naw, she's just a cutie cuddle butt~ Great pics!


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

What a sweetie pie. !


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*








Awwww, that is so cute! She looks so comfortable!


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Well at least she's comfortable!! LMAO


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

OK is this a GSD conspiracy? Chloe either waits for me to go to the bathroom while watching TV and sneaks into my couch spot or when i'm sleeping in saturday the exact, i mean, EXACT face wanting to join me in bed. I LOVE morning snuggles. She is so sweet. Sticks her head under my arm. PET ME, PET ME. How do we resist? awwwwww.


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

<span style="color: #993399">But how could you possibly say no to that adorable little face? </span>


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Awwww, so sweet!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Aww, she's enjoying her time with daddy.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Thanks for the comments!! When I was boarding the plane that rainy June night on my way to Texas to meet Hannah, I remember being full of doubt, not of loving her, but of being as close to her as I was to Maxie. But there was, and still is something magical about Hannah's personality, one has to see her to believe it, and that is what made us click. I thank God everyday for her.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Richard, Those are great pictures! I love the "please" picture as how could you say no to those adoring eyes.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*

Somebody loves her daddy!!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: So, I snuggle down in my warm cocoon to watch....*








I love all the pictures, they are too funny.


----------

